# مهم: دليل المواقع العالمية المتعلقة بالسلامة



## يا الغالي (2 مارس 2012)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أريد من هذا الموضوع عمل دليل للمواقع العالمية المتعلقة في: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]السلامة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]صحة المهنية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]-مكافحة الحرائق[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الاستعداد للطوارئ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخ.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حيث يكون الموضوع مرجع للمهتمين بمجال السلامة الصناعية. [/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أتمنى من أعضاء المشاركة لكي يستفيد رواد المنتدى من الموضوع. [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حيث يجب ان تكون مشاركتهم على النحو التالي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اسم الموقع بالانجليزي و العربي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]رابط الموقع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- وصف محتويات الموقع [/FONT]


----------



## يا الغالي (2 مارس 2012)

[FONT=&quot]هذه أول مشاركتي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]





[FONT=&quot](1)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Occupational Safety and Health Administration- OSHA[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية (الأوشا) التابعة لوزارة العمل الأمريكية [/FONT]
_www.osha.gov/_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يقدم الموقع تشريعات وقوانين الأوشا للحماية العاملين. كما يقدم مطبوعات الخاصة بالسلامة وكذلك دورات تدريبية... الخ. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]




[FONT=&quot](2)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The U.S. Fire Administration[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]موقع الإدارة الأمريكية للمكافحة الحريق (USFA)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]http://www.usfa.fema.gov[/FONT][FONT=&quot]/[/FONT] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]موقع تابع للوكالة الفيدرالية الأمريكية لإدارة الطوارئ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (FEMA). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يحتوي الموقع على العديد من المعلومات القيمة حول مكافحة الحرائق و السلامة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، تخدم هذه المعلومات كافة شرائح المجتمع من ( متخصصون ،وطلاب ،والمواطنون العاديون، الإعلام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]..[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]











[FONT=&quot](3)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The National Fire Protection Association - NFPA[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الجمعية الوطنية الأمريكية للوقاية من الحرائق [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.nfpa.org/[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تأسست الجمعية في عام 1896 في ولاية ماساتشوستس الأمريكية، فهي تقوم بوضع القوانين و التعليمات للمصانع، وللمباني و المنشات .. الخ. هدف هذه القوانين هو التقليل من خطر حدوث الحرائق. وتعتبر جمعية دولية، ويبلغ عدد أعضاء الجمعية أكثر من 75 آلف عضو من جميع أنحاء العالم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------

